# Bike Shop in Europe



## schlange (Jun 15, 2009)

I am in the market for a Specialized. I am thinking of a 2010 Stuntjumper Pro Carbo and looked at it in a local bike store. I just searched and found that I can get a Stuntjumper S-works in the UK for about 1000 Swiss Francs more than the Carbon Pro. Here in Switzerland, the S-works is 4000 more.

So I figure I want to find the best price online or LBS and I would gladly travel and pick up the bike.

Can anyone tell me a good place for a great price on Stuntjumpers in Europe?


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Check out this site, I just punched up my local town and there were Spacialized shops all over the place...good luck!!!

http://www.specialized.com/zz/en/bc...=DE&clientLng= 7.3611896&clientLat=49.2504762


----------



## schlange (Jun 15, 2009)

zenkem said:


> Check out this site, I just punched up my local town and there were Spacialized shops all over the place...good luck!!!
> 
> http://www.specialized.com/zz/en/bc...=DE&clientLng= 7.3611896&clientLat=49.2504762


Thanks Zenkem

do you happen to know the negotiation ability of the various shops in Germany? Here in Switzerland, they do not want to negotiated on price and all the shops seem to be fest there. I wonder if in Germany, I can negotiate some % off the price and then deduct further the VAT


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Most shop owners I've seen don't like to negotiate but will if they want to. I think a lot of times you have to warm up to them and get on their good side. 

IMO, German bike shops have a huge mark up on their produces that's why I shop on the internet...


----------



## smifffymoto (Jan 2, 2010)

Why not buy it from the UK.Most shops will gladley sell and ship and answer all your questions.


----------



## Mammutmann (Oct 6, 2009)

I would try to get the bike in the czech republic or in slovenia. The Prices are much cheaper and you can get discounts on em. Also Czech or Slovenia ain't so far from Switzerland.


----------



## dazzam (Nov 9, 2009)

I live in Switzerland and bought my last bike from the UK. There are a couple of good reasons to choose the UK (1) the pound is really weak against the franc at the moment (2) VAT in the UK is 17.5 %, which you can claim back and you only pay 7.6% when you import it into Switzerland.

I came across the same problem in Switzerland, I was looking at a bike that was going to cost almost 10,000 francs and the bike shop was not interested in giving even the slightest discount. In the UK I got a discount on all the components and ended up saving over 2000 francs on the Swiss price. 

If you do decide to pick it up yourself, don't fly Swiss they charge 135 francs for bike transport in Europe (more than any other airline I have heard of), whereas Easyjet only charge about 60!


----------

